# can you idle with a Zilla 1K



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

The Zilla controllers have no built in function to support idling.


----------



## Otmar (Dec 4, 2008)

EVfun said:


> The Zilla controllers have no built in function to support idling.


This is true, I have not yet made that feature. 
People have made the Zilla idle. It needs to be a potbox input Hairball and then using a relay and a idle resistor the throttle can be shorted to allow it to start up without errors and then set to a idle throttle value with an ajustable resistor in series with the pot.


----------



## legendrx7 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you very much for the info Otmar. The unit I have came with the HEPA and -P option on the Hairball. 

It's humid and 90-110 degrees during the summer here in AR, so I've got to figure out a way to spin that a/c compressor while at a stop light or in stop/go traffic. As I said, I'm building this car for my wife and it has to be as simple as can be and all integrated. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

legendrx7 said:


> Thank you very much for the info Otmar. The unit I have came with the HEPA and -P option on the Hairball.
> 
> It's humid and 90-110 degrees during the summer here in AR, so I've got to figure out a way to spin that a/c compressor while at a stop light or in stop/go traffic. As I said, I'm building this car for my wife and it has to be as simple as can be and all integrated. Back to the drawing board.


so use a second motor to run the ac etc


----------



## legendrx7 (Aug 8, 2012)

I went ahead and sold it. I'll be getting a Soliton 1 to replace it.


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

legendrx7 said:


> I went ahead and sold it. I'll be getting a Soliton 1 to replace it.


Got one to..... is your wife going to use all 1000amps or are you


----------



## legendrx7 (Aug 8, 2012)

evnz said:


> Got one to..... is your wife going to use all 1000amps or are you


hehe, that'd be for me


----------

